# Sitting on go. Inshore/offshore/wade/dive



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

Im available to jump ship almost anytime. Very familiar with the gulf coast, scuba certified, have all gear for wade fishing, spearfishing and offshore fishing. 
Got cash and a very flexible schedule. Oh! And I enjoy drinking a cold beer or two will I catch fish. 

Robert 
8-three-2/88 four fourty 540

Tight lines!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

ur number has one extra digit what is the correct number

88 four fourty 540

88 4 40 540 ?


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

832 
884
4540


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

Next weeks looking awesome!


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------

